# Lyft Drivers who rent through Express Drive, what are your 2017 taxes looking like?



## liltimmy (Apr 16, 2017)

Have you filed your 2017 taxes yet?
If so, how much did you owe? And how many rides did you complete in 2017?
Would be nice for some of you to chime in.
Help each other out so we don't overpay our taxes!

Me: 3,647 rides
I owed $4,300 Federal, $800 State (IL)

If you did not rent through Express Drive, don't bother commenting in this thread.
Your taxes are different.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

liltimmy said:


> If you did not rent through Express Drive, don't bother commenting in this thread.
> Your taxes are different.


I'm lost, how does commercial leasing deductions/taxes differ from vendor to vendor? Why do you think that the taxes are different if you lease through Express Drive? Just curious.


----------



## liltimmy (Apr 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm lost, how does commercial leasing deductions/taxes differ from vendor to vendor? Why do you think that the taxes are different if you lease through Express Drive? Just curious.


I was referring to people that own their car. Non-renters...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

liltimmy said:


> I was referring to people that own their car. Non-renters...


I'm completely lost now. Your thread title asks "Lyft Drivers who rent through Express Drive......." and now you want people that own their car? I'm sorry, but I've owned my livery vehicles for 18 years now and have included Schedule C, Profit and Loss from a Business and Depreciation in my taxes each year yet I don't have a clue what you're asking.


----------



## liltimmy (Apr 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm completely lost now. Your thread title asks "Lyft Drivers who rent through Express Drive......." and now you want people that own their car? I'm sorry, but I've owned my livery vehicles for 18 years now and have included Schedule C, Profit and Loss from a Business and Depreciation in my taxes each year yet I don't have a clue what you're asking.


You have no idea what I'm asking because you're not an Express Drive renter. You should have never replied to this thread.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

liltimmy said:


> You should have never replied to this thread.


Hence the phrase *JUST CURIOUS *in my first post. Nope, never had the need to rent a vehicle for this business in my 18 years of commercial driving.



liltimmy said:


> an Express Drive renter.


Now your back on the renter. I could have sworn your second to last post stated Non-renters.


liltimmy said:


> I was referring to people that own their car. Non-renters...


Oh, it did.

*NEVER MIND*


----------

